# Vizio - Remote Control Setup Codes



## walester

I'm posting this information for those like me who own a ReplayTV 5000 series box and a Vizio TV (popular at Costco). I had a hard time figuring out how to program the ReplayTV remote control to turn on the TV set - the codes were not listed in any of the ReplayTV documentation or knowledgebase.


I went to the Vizio web site, and they made some suggestions for 3, 4, and 5-digit remote control units, including:


3 Digit:

627

502


4 Digit:

0030

1758

0178


5 Digit:

10178

11017


For me, the 4-digit code 0030 worked for my SonicBlue ReplayTV remote control.


Hope this info helps.


----------



## ekaxel

Vizio codes are not in a lot of remotes> JP1 programming of the remote is the best solution.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Same with Olevia, Akai, aka a lot of the cheaper plasma/LCDs. The only way to get them in the remote it is with JP1 I think.


----------



## The Robman

But in this case, he's saying that his Vizio set responded to the Goldstar code (ie, TV/0030), so this should be true also for any other "One For All" brand remote.


It should be noted however that there are several different models of Vizio sets on the market and they don't all use the same remote codes.


Sets that should also respond to the TV/0030 code (which is NEC1, device 4) are:
Vizio GV46L 46" LCD HDTV 
Vizio GV47LF 
Vizio VP42 plasma 
Vizio VX32L LCD HDTV 


Sets that won't respond are:
Vizio L13 LCD TV (NEC1, dev 0)
Vizio RP56 DLP HDTV (NEC1, dev 96)
Vizio RP65 PIP Remote (NEC1, dev 96)


There are no codes in the R5k or R3k remotes that have NEC1, dev 96 signals, so JP1 is the only option for those last two sets.


There are no codes in the R3k remotes that use NEC1, dev 0, but there are a few codes in the R5k remote that match, however the button codes are not correct. Just for the record, those codes are...


0153

0279

0790

0791


----------



## slowbiscuit

Rob, is there a master list of UEI codes and their associated signals (like TV/0030 for NEC1 dev 4 you mention above)? I'm specifically asking about the Replay 5k's but a master list for remote codes and signals would be even better. The codes for manufacturers are in the manual of course but I've not seen a list that shows what type of signal each code is for.


----------



## The Robman

We've got a list in the JP1 group that is pretty much what you are describing.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Well I did search over there but had no luck finding it, can you drop me a link?


----------



## RickyPR

Just to confirm, the Vizio HDTV responds to Goldstar TV codes. My universal remote is for a Scientific Atlanta cable box. The three digit code for the Vizio TV is 019.


----------



## pwreimers

From Vizio:


Thank you for your recent inquiry with VIZIO. I would be more than happy to help you with your concern. Here at VIZIO we do offer best in class technical support. Below is the list of all of the remote codes we have available. Hopefully one of these will work for you.


3-Digit Remote Codes 502 627 004 113 505 011


4-Digit Remote Codes 1758 0178 1756 0128 0117 1017 1078 0030 0056 0205 1292


5-Digit Remote Codes 10178 10117 11756 11758 01377 10885 10864 10120


Best regards,

Ericka Johnson

"America's #1 LCD HDTV Company"


I used 0178 for my replaytv remote. 0030 never worked for mute, only for channel and volume change as well as power on/off.


----------



## ReplayMirsky

I wanted to take the time to reply and thank all who have kept this post, and moreover, this site thriving over the years. I just bought a new Vizio 40" at Costco today... and 0178 worked for me as well. For the record, 0030 did also, but as has been pointed out, not for MUTE, so I went with 0178. I think it is simply terrific that things like this, as trivial as they may seem, are possible due to the combined efforts of the community at large. Keep it up!


Now, if I can just figure out how to make one of the Replay remote buttons change inputs on the Vizio, I could toss the cheap-a$$ remote they gave me with this set.


----------



## hdonzis

Yep, Vizio definitely has some cheap remotes! And, I have to also thank pwreimers since I have gotten two Vizio TVs and used 0178 on both of them to get mute to work as well! My second Vizio is 240Hz and came with a very nice remote that can even run the ReplayTV somewhat. However, I don't think that you're going to find any way to run the Vizio's input select from the ReplayTV remote since it only has power, volume, and mute TV controls...


Henry


----------



## skubic

I have the Vizio VW37L 37" HDTV20A. Code # 627 worked w/ my Dish Network remote. Thanks to Pete from Vizio for posting the options.


----------



## Rayosun

With my Vizio V032oe LCD HDTV my SONY Remote RM-VL600 responded when I used the code 8209 (one of the Goldstar codes I found recommended on the web somewhere.)


----------



## UncleOp

I am helping my in-laws set up their Vizio M370VT. The supplied remote is "simple" - which is a Good Thing for the in-laws - and I have managed to tell it how to talk to the Direct TV settop box.


My question: how do I program the four "function" buttons near the middle of the remote? They are labeled simply with four different colors. The quick-start guide and he full manual don't say how to make them do something.


In particular, I'm hoping to train it so they can press one button that would make sure the right input is selected along with the right aspect ratio setting


They'll soon have a Sony BDP-S360 Blu-ray player hooked up - it's on order - so perhaps I should wait for that box's remote? The goal for them is single - and simple - remote operation. Am I dreaming?


[waking up old thread since it seems related...]


----------



## ClearToLand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UncleOp* /forum/post/19594310
> 
> 
> I am helping my in-laws set up their *Vizio M370VT*...
> 
> 
> ...My question: *how do I program the four "function" buttons near the middle of the remote? They are labeled simply with four different colors*. The quick-start guide and he full manual don't say how to make them do something...



Try:
*AVS Forum: LCD Flat Panel Displays*


----------



## dallasboys

Two I just used successfully on two different remotes are:


1702 and 0606.


----------



## Shannon Wells

For the Sony RM-AV2100, the Goldstar TV code 012 partially works for my Vizio 42" 1080p (sorry, not picking this heavy thing up just to look at the model number). It operates volume, power, and channel display but nothing else. However, the learning feature works just fine for every other TV feature.


----------

